# Relocation to New Zealand



## chandan_sharma (Aug 19, 2015)

Dear All,

I am chandan sharma from India.I am a working professional with more than 3 years of experience in IT.
I am a Functional Consultant/Business Analyst(Oracle Applications).
Regarding my education qualifications- I am B.tech in Information technology and MBA in Information technology.

Friends, I'm planning to move to NZ . Could you please advise me regarding the job scenarios there?

1.what is the best way to approach for the PR in NZ?
2. What is the average salary i should expect there considering my above mentioned credentials?
3. What are the best sources of Seeking job in NZ?

Your suggestions are much required.

Best Regards,
Chandan Sharma


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum,

1. Determine how many points you make on the EOI, without a job offer as this will prove whether or not you need the job offer first or afterwards. https://www.immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator/
Also, research the INZ website regarding Resident Visa via the Skilled Migrant Route.....note, this is NOT PR. It is RV. PR can only be obtained after you have held RV for a minimum of 2 years.
2. https://www.careers.govt.nz/jobs/information-technology/business-analyst/
3. Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me Job Search | one search. all jobs. Indeed


----------

